# Be nice to have access to a heat map.



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Would make it more efficient for me.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm assuming you're talking about a "real" heat map, rather than the yellow, orange and red zones that currently show up on the map.

Yes, I would LOVE to see a map (which they almost assuredly have at the Uber offices) that shows the city with realtime pings showing up as dots, that perhaps change color slowly before they finally fade out after maybe a half hour, leaving you with an image of what parts of the city are ACTUALLY busy.

I'm guessing that Uber wouldn't want drivers to have that info, since drivers would flock to those areas of high activity, leaving some zones completely vacant.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about a "real" heat map, rather than the yellow, orange and red zones that currently show up on the map.
> 
> Yes, I would LOVE to see a map (which they almost assuredly have at the Uber offices) that shows the city with realtime pings showing up as dots, that perhaps change color slowly before they finally fade out after maybe a half hour, leaving you with an image of what parts of the city are ACTUALLY busy.
> 
> I'm guessing that Uber wouldn't want drivers to have that info, since drivers would flock to those areas of high activity, leaving some zones completely vacant.


I think your spot on here. The yellow and orange on the app today has absolutely no relation to demand it!


----------

